# Commercial Contractors Needed



## Jack Brandon (Aug 11, 2019)

We are looking for contractors for grocery stores in the following states: NE, OK, MO, KS, AR, & IA.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What National mgmt are you with, that would help, perhaps a phone number too, or an address to send my pigeon to


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What National mgmt are you with, that would help, perhaps a phone number too, or an address to send my pigeon to


Already had one going.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/contractors-needed-commercial-accounts.176901/


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

dieselss said:


> Already had one going.
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/contractors-needed-commercial-accounts.176901/


Interesting, non of the troublemakers posted in that thread yet it still
Got locked.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I wonder if Arkansas gets as much snow as Southwest, FL.

NYH1.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Interesting, non of the troublemakers posted in that thread yet it still
> Got locked.


Sometimes the eye in the sky is the biggest troublemaker of them all :laugh:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> I wonder if Arkansas gets as much snow as Southwest, FL.
> 
> NYH1.


Probably got more than cnj last year


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys, if interested then post and if not, please move on

thanks


----------



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

I am interested in commercial plowing contracts in the shawnee area.


----------

